# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Ebook lập trình Visual C# 2010 và ASP.NET khá chi tiết từ cơ bản tới chuyên nghiệp

## ketoanbacviet79

Mình vừa tìm được 5 cuốn viết rất hay về lập trình Visual C#
- Microsoft Press Microsoft Visual C# 2010 Step By Step
- Microsoft ASP.NET 3.5 Step by Step
- Numerical Methods Algorithms and Tools in C# 
- Data Structures and Algorithms Using C# (cấu trúc dữ liệu và giải thuật sử dụng ngôn ngữ C# là ví dụ)
- Teach Yourself ASP.NET in 21 Days
Link download tại : http://bookonline.byethost31.com/c.php

----------

